# Convection plate placement



## horizonsmkr (Jul 31, 2018)

I have a horizon 20” with convection plate. Recently have been getting inconsistent temps accross the cooking surface. Should I play with the placement of the convection plate? I have read anywhere from no gap to 2inch gap between the plate and firebox.


----------



## kruizer (Jul 31, 2018)

I leave the tuner plate in my OK Joe Highland up tight against the firebox. Works great.


----------



## daveomak (Aug 1, 2018)

Increase the air flow across the smoker...   Best done with an upper air inlet....







Lower inlet adjusts the heat by burning the fuel hotter or cooler....
Upper inlet moves the heat to the CC and through the CC...
When you get it balanced, it's a thing of beauty with even temps and no creosote...


----------



## Smokin Okie (Aug 1, 2018)

horizonsmkr said:


> I have a horizon 20” with convection plate. Recently have been getting inconsistent temps accross the cooking surface. Should I play with the placement of the convection plate? I have read anywhere from no gap to 2inch gap between the plate and firebox.



Fella here,  called Horizon and posted what they told him 

https://www.bbq-brethren.com/forum/showthread.php?t=111780


----------



## horizonsmkr (Aug 1, 2018)

Thanks. I knew I read that before but couldn’t find it. Kind of illogical at first but when you think about how/ why it works it does make sense. I plan on playing with the gap to see what works best.


----------



## Smokin Okie (Aug 1, 2018)

I think I would call Horizon and talk with them.   

The fella in that thread had a 16" ,  I've heard Horizon tries to push customers to the 20 or 24 , because the 16 has air flow issues. 

So yours might be different.


----------

